# The recession has hit winter



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I've just been informed that because of cut backs, there will be no snow this year in the Chicago land area. Old man winter does not have the available resources to provide snow for all of the "usual" states because of over snowing in the previous season. 

I put my plow away.... maybe next season.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I hope the parent corporation doesn't forget to send that memo to New England's Old Man Winter franchise. I still don't have a plow.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I really think it isn't cut backs but more of a snow reallocation program. He thinks Texas and the states west of the Mississippi didn't get enough snow the last couple of years.

...


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

my son spilled some crushed ice on the floor the other day, so I used his toy dozer to scoop up what I could then used some salt to take care of the rest. I think I have done the most plowing in Chicago so far.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

......Im still drinking Corona and Lime on the dock here in New Hampshire....Snow? Forget what it looks like.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

I want snow!!!!!!
I'm bored !!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm the 1 % go seasonal!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

grandview;1378762 said:


> I'm the 1 % go seasonal!


Your just making up for last year


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

grandview;1378762 said:


> I'm the 1 % go seasonal!


I'm in that boat also ussmileyflag !!

...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

White Gardens;1378884 said:


> I'm in that boat also ussmileyflag !!
> 
> ...


its a good feeling in that boat too


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I have zero seasonals so......

I know of a local guy who had a giant seasonal a few years back. We had very little snow for the first part of winter so he made great money for awhile. The guy went out and bought a brand new truck new plows and a new skid. Well winter finally showed up in a big way and nearly broke this guy. We got dumped on for several weeks in a row, the guy ran out of places to put the snow and had to have it hauled away. I know he was happy to see winter come to an end that year.

You guys enjoy those seasonals! We will get our fun soon :salute:

Bossman


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

swtiih;1380152 said:


> its a good feeling in that boat too


It is a good feeling, but, in all honesty it just helps make up for not making much on seasonals last year.

I'm not quit at 50/50 yet for contracts. Once I hit that mark I'll be even happier. Right now, gross wise, I'm at 35/65, with the 65 being my seasonals.

Keeping a structure like this guarantees that I will never "bank" in any given winter, but is sure nice when you have a year like this one.

....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For me,the only difference between plowing and not plowing is gas. Most of my expenses are fixed and have to be paid whether it snows or not.


----------

